# Raw Corn?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Do they eat it? / Like it?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, pigeons will eat corn when they feel the need, and whole corn should be part of a good pigeon mix. They will consume more of it in the winter, when they need increased fat to keep warm, not so much in the heat. The males will eat more of it then hens.

Please include it in the mix, as it provides a healthy dose of beta carotene, the pro-vitamin A. This gives them good vision among other things. The more deeper orange color corn the greater amount of beta-carotene.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

ok but what about raw corn off the stalk? Is that something a pigeon would enjoy eating? (I had a chicked who LOVED it!) He has a good pigeon mix, but I'm in a hotel and I want to get him a good treat. I could buy a stalk of corn from across the street but I'd have no way of cooking it. I also have some organic, unbuttered, unoiled pop corn. But I'd still like to know if they can eat fresh, uncooked kernels.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Prizm said:


> ok but what about raw corn off the stalk? Is that something a pigeon would enjoy eating? (I had a chicked who LOVED it!) He has a good pigeon mix, but I'm in a hotel and I want to get him a good treat. I could buy a stalk of corn from across the street but I'd have no way of cooking it. I also have some organic, unbuttered, unoiled pop corn. But I'd still like to know if they can eat fresh, uncooked kernels.


You can try it, just only give a little.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI PRIZM, Pigeons are seed and grain eaters.They will eat lettuce and other leafy vegetables.You can chop up carrots and beets and they will eat those,but I would not feed them raw corn.I feed my birds lettuces or kale only once a week and on those days they still get their regular grain feed. GEORGE


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, okay--Is there a particular food they tend to be crazy about? I had a treats thread a while back, but he isn't really nuts about sunflower seeds. I have some peanut butter I could try since there were a lot of peanut suggestions. I want to begin clicker training him some simple behaviors but I'm having trouble finding a good food-reward!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nope, peanut butter has added ingredients and would not be a healthy treat. RAW, UNSALTED peanuts are okay for snacks, but should be given sparingly.

My birds love peanuts more then anything. I do give mine spinach once a week or another leafy green vegie. I have never tried beets, but I will try it. Kale is a very nutiritous leafy green fo them but they don't go for it readily like other lettuces.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

We give our pigeons raw un-salted sunflower seeds without the shell and get them at the supermart. They really do love them but we do not give them very much.They eat it like me and my brother love some candy!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Coolpigeon said:


> They eat it like me and my brother love some candy!


SOME candy?!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Nope, peanut butter has added ingredients and would not be a healthy treat. RAW, UNSALTED peanuts are okay for snacks, but should be given sparingly.
> 
> My birds love peanuts more then anything. I do give mine spinach once a week or another leafy green vegie. I have never tried beets, but I will try it. Kale is a very nutiritous leafy green fo them but they don't go for it readily like other lettuces.


 Hee-hee, I eat raw, unsalted, freshly ground peanut butter. ....He pecked it, but didn't like it. He saw me eating and pecked it again, but still didn't like it. So I coated a stick with the peanut butter and stuck flax seeds to it and left it in his cage..hmm.



> Coolpigeon
> We give our pigeons raw un-salted sunflower seeds without the shell and get them at the supermart. They really do love them but we do not give them very much.They eat it like me and my brother love some candy!


 I eat raw, unsalted sunflower seeds as well!  which I have here with me, but he doesn't seem overly interested in them


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Prizm said:


> ....He pecked it, but didn't like it. He saw me eating and pecked it again, but still didn't like it. *So I coated a stick with the peanut butter and stuck flax seeds to it and left it in his cage..hmm*.



Hi Prizm, 

Peanut butter is not good for pigeons at all, please don't offer this to your bird. Even if yours isn't full of preservatives and things that are not healthy, peanut butter could potentially be dangerous for pigeons. It's sticky, and tends to get stuck in our mouths...this would likely be the same for a pigeon and disasterous if the bird got it stuck in his airhole, this wouldn't be good at all


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Far as i know, they are allright to eat fresh, wholesome 'raw' Corn off the cob if it interests them to do...far far better for them than canned or frozen 'fresh' Corn...normally of course Pigeons eat dried Grains, but many 'fresh' off-the-stalk Grains or small fruiting-bodes are fine also, when available...Phil, Las Vegas


----------

